# Skiff tools- what do you carry?



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm trying to assemble a small toolkit for on the water emergencies and breakdowns. I am not gifted mechanically, but can do some minor tweaking and wondered what you guys carry onboard. I have a Yami F70, so if there is anything specific to that engine please let me know. My thoughts are a couple of Phillips head screwdrivers of diff lengths and sizes, an adjustable wrench, some 5, 10, and 20amp fuses, tie straps, and duct tape. I prefer to keep it small as I know my limits. Thanks for any help and advice!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Prop wrench, spare prop, weed eater line to clear pisser, a few assorted electrical connectors and definitely some TP.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

All of those items sound pretty good. I'd recommend a couple more tools that I've found of use in the past. 

One or two different pairs of pliers to remove hose clamps, stuck hoses, and prop cotter pins. 

Some type of aerosol electrical connection cleaner to remove corrosion from electrical connections, like those found on the trailer. 

A cheap, sharp knife that can get rusty. This is the most useful in my opinion. Can get fishing line out of props, shorten cracked fuel hoses and more!

It is amazing just how much you can fix on a boat with only a few simple tools when you are stuck out in BFE.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Cell phone and hand held VHF radio, BoatUS membership!


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Spare piece of wire to jump relays etc that have gone bad. Spare fuel tubing, extra prop nut, washer, thrust washer, cotter pin, as changing props out in the water you might drop parts.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Jumper cables...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

First off, maintain your motor religiously. If you neglect your equipment, your list of tools to get yourself back to the ramp will just keep growing and still never be adequate.

You have to also accept that you will never have the right tool for any given job. At best, you will just barely rig it together adequately enough to get back to the ramp. Many times, you will pole back.

These two things will prevent your tool selection from growing out of control.

I'd pack:

Pull-rope w/ for when your starter battery or starter or alternator dies (one came with the motor/don't lose it); I've had a starter fail AND then the pull-rope broke. I upgraded to Kevlar rope and also carry an extra.

Adjustable wrenches are for big bolts that are easy to get to. There are very few of those on a boat, so I'd leave the adjustable wrench on the truck. I find a ratcheting screwdriver with an assortment of bits to include Phillips, flat, Torx, hex and compatible 1/4" sockets (for God's sake, don't forget the 10-14 mm metric sockets) to be really handy for on the water purposes. Good needle nose pliers with integral wire cutters are more helpful on the water that regular pliers. In this capacity, I actual prefer a good multitool with carbide cutters because the cutters are great and you get a knife and file in the same package. You can perform miracles with just a ratcheting screwdriver and a multitool. 

A small brass wire brush and some aerosol terminal cleaner are really handy for cleaning off built up corrosion, grime and grease so you can actually see what you are doing.

Don't forget the expendable materials. You need spare fuses, spare drain plug, spare key, duct tape, electrical tape, soft steel wire, JB Weld, zip ties, hose clamps and extras of any bolts and nuts that you are likely to drop overboard (jackplate bolts, battery terminal bolts, prop nut, etc).

Carry a spare prop and necessary tools IF you are likely to break it AND you can fix it on the water. Otherwise, don't bother. Many guys have slowly limped home with fractured props.

Never forget the TP, but get a waterproof container that will keep moisture and mice out of it.

Nate


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Like Alton Brown from Good Eats, I don't like unitaskers (tools that only have a specific purpose). My tool kit is more simple then most I think, for normal trips, assuming we aren't including safety items. It doesn't contain a knife, rope, plyers or wire cutters.....why, cause they are already on the boat and used every trip.

I have a 6-in-1 screwdriver, small adjustable wrench, small vise grips, a few cotter pins, the tool (10mm?) that came with the motor, and some electrical tape if memory serves. All of it has been sealed in a double layer of vacuum bags so it will never corrode.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

X2 on the weed eater line. I end up using mine a couple times a year.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

test light to troubleshoot electrical connections. I got some speaker wire and lengthened mine so I can clip it straight to the negative side of the battery.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

A few people here have mentioned to bring TP. A spare towel works wonders in that department...


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I have this basic tool set from west marine. I have only used the screw driver and the adjustable wrench. But it keeps everything organized and is small. 

Most of the places I fish are serviced by Sea Tow even in 10k islands.

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/west...cDU88bZS_lvt0cNUsDNH0nguwwcoP64IEYaAlB58P8HAQ

What would you guys do if your remote steering were to go out? Happened to my friend recently on a stick steer jon boat. He ended up calling for a tow but I assume you could rig a tiller to get back to the dock.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> I have this basic tool set from west marine. I have only used the screw driver and the adjustable wrench. But it keeps everything organized and is small.
> 
> Most of the places I fish are serviced by Sea Tow even in 10k islands.
> 
> ...


Last year my buddy broke the steering wheel off his boat. To get home we just grabbed the 55hp outboard with our hands outboard and steered it at idle


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Prop wrench, spare prop, weed eater line to clear pisser, a few assorted electrical connectors and definitely some TP.


TP AND wet wipes..... trust me


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I carry sun glass wipes. I have had many happy people on my boat because I have them. You never know when you might get a little spray or a fish kicks up some water on your glasses. I also carry stuff mentioned above with buffs. Just incase I forget mine or my passengers do not have one. Good to stay out of the sun if possible. I always have spare sunglasses on board. Once in a while you will always get that idiot that forgets his. Yes, I have been that idiot once.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Flatsaholic said:


> I carry sun glass wipes. I have had many happy people on my boat because I have them. You never know when you might get a little spray or a fish kicks up some water on your glasses. I also carry stuff mentioned above with buffs. Just incase I forget mine or my passengers do not have one. Good to stay out of the sun if possible. I always have spare sunglasses on board. Once in a while you will always get that idiot that forgets his. Yes, I have been that idiot once.


I have a big Pelican case for ibuprofen, sunscreen, chap stik, lens wipes etc.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

I started carry this after my fuel line was pinched and developed a crack. I never had a chance to use it but I thought it would be handy. 

FiberFix 1" x 40" Repair Wrap
https://www.amazon.com/FiberFix-1-Inch-Repair-Wrap/dp/B00B28Z2AC


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The guy just asked about tools. Naturally we all carry a large assortment of other stuff, but you aren't fixing your outboard with baby wipes or chapstick, lol.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

If you travel with a small group one of the members will have what the others need ...

I carry a quart of 4 stroke oil to share even though I run a 2 stroke ;-)


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Here's the tools I keep in the rear hatch of my Native SUV. Haven't really needed this stuff but peace of mind for when I do:

Inside a small tool box:
-Interchangeable head screwdriver (2 sizes of phillips and 2 of sizes of flat)
-Needle nose pliers
-Large crescent wrench
-Medium adjustable wrench
-Zip ties
-Electrical tape
-Fold out Allen keys 
-Pocket Knife
-Spare fuses
-Spare spark plug
-Spare drain plug

Inside a safety box:
-Handheld VHF radio
-Air horn
-Whistle
-Emergency foil blankets
-Signal Mirror
-Lighter
-Headlamp

Loose inside the hatch:
-Duct Tape
-Spare Prop
-Large knife inside a sheath
-3 foot length of rope with knot on one end (to fit motor for manual pull start)
-Large Flash light w/ extra AA batteries
-1 quart of engine oil with duct tape around the screw top lid
-Collapsable canoe style paddle (doubles as a poor mans trolling motor when stalking fish in skinny water ponds)
-Manual bilge pump with 3 foot hose 

I have never been screwed out in the marsh but someday I kinda hope that something happens on a nice night with a full cooler of beer, a nice cigar and nowhere to be just to say I survived and made it home.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> I have this basic tool set from west marine. I have only used the screw driver and the adjustable wrench. But it keeps everything organized and is small.
> 
> Most of the places I fish are serviced by Sea Tow even in 10k islands.
> 
> ...



Saw this yesterday and as I have a bunch of scattered tools around the house and in the truck I picked that kit up... Good find. Sprayed them all down and the zipper with Boeshield T-9 to keep them from rusting even though they will live in dry storage.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


>



Dear Lord these look amazing.....


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Dear Lord these look amazing.....


Oh I guess no one here has used their drawers before?!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

yobata said:


> Oh I guess no one here has used their drawers before?!


Hah only socks in the deer stand!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

This is a great thread. Can this be made into a sticky?


----------



## Roger Douglas (Nov 11, 2015)

Check for Torx bits. Check the gas tank for tool requirements. The pickup hose on the inside of my tank came loose and I had every bit made in the boat except a T25. Took five minutes to fix it once I got home.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Wet wipes? You bunch of babies - do you put on baby powder when you are done as well? Just dip your bum into the ocean! That's what great about a low sided skiff.

Extra wire, complete set of fuses (catalog every fuse in your boat, buy two of each) and electrical tape. Odds of something going wrong with electrical is pretty high. I've had some weird shit happen, like the kill switch on the ignition failing, requiring us to jump it.

Extra fuel hose with a pump ball. Running out of gas sucks, better to make it easy as possible to get help.

Handheld radio. Cell phone with every marina programmed into the contacts.

Extra boat key.

Medical/sports tape. Band aids do nothing with high humidity. Good sports tape can be wrapped and close a wound for a long duration. Super glue can be used to close a wound too.

Other than that, extra tools to get the job done. Bug spray, sun block. And tons of beer.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I am the guy who has every tool imaginable 
Ironically every time I've used them it's for other unprepared boaters.
Good karma I guess.. 
I do like the idea of the extra fuel line to use with my extra prime ball 
For refueling


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Lots of good input here. One item I never see mentioned on these threads is a sea anchor. 

Most capsizings and sinkings occur as a result of loss of power in rough seas. The wind will blow the lightest part of a boat (the bow) around leaving the stern facing oncoming waves which is not ideal. Even if your are in relatively shallow water, a fixed anchor will hold the bow down risking water coming over the bow. A sea anchor will move with the wind/water creating less downward pressure riding just below the surface. 

They are light and compact, but make sure you get the right size for your boat.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

True. I use a small bucket as an "anchor locker" for my mushroom anchor and line. I've used it as a sea anchor to control the bow during drifts and it did well for that. I've also heard you can tie off one end of the anchor line to one side of the bow and tie off the other end to the other side of the bow so you have a big loop of rope providing resistance to keep the bow to the wind. Just make sure it is reasonably buoyant rope or it could snag the bottom and cause the same problems as a regular anchor.

Nate


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Make yourself a antisiphon tube out of clear hose with an old fuel bulb in the middle! comes in handy if you run out of fuel and need to siphon off of another boat! I also carry a small jump box with a cigarette plug in case


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm reviving an old thread with tons of great suggestions plus moving it into the proper section.

Went fishing Tuesday and experienced a "well you're one dumb MF'er aren't you?" moment. Let me explain.

When I sold my previous boat this summer I sold it with all my accessories, including my toolkit. When I bought my new to me Egret 167 I told myself "hey we need to replace that toolkit." Did I listen to myself... *hell no!*

Tuesday I was fishing in 10K islands and everything is going just fine. Then the batteries in the iPilot remote fob died. _'Captain Obvious'_ didn't pay attention to flashing battery icon. Bloody heck. So the is fob dead, trolling motor is whirling away with no way to control it or stow it. I kill the power to the trolling motor and proceed to evaluate my options. First let's open the fob and look at the batteries. Just need a screwdriver... and we get to the reason for updating this topic.

As you can imagine not having a single tool onboard, even a dang screwdriver, I decided prudence was the best part of valor and called it a day early and got off the water.

Below is my list of tools recently purchased or repurposed from my garage to build a starter kit. Is this everything? No. But it's a start. My thinking of marine tool kits is I need enough to address most major issues an get myself off the water to safety. Then properly address the issue on land. Some items like electrical connectors are temporary. Don't hate on the fact they are not marine grade without shrink tube. LOL

*MY SOLUTION*

I live within walking distance to a Harbor Freight. Since I'm addicted to that pure Chinesium figured I'd give the _Freight_ a try in building my toolkit. Below is a list of everything I currently have in my kit. I got a lot of great ideas from posts above in this thread so thought it would good to revive and share to help out the rest of the forum family!

I started with the item #63339 - Pittsburgh 53pc tool kit. Has most sockets needed SAE and Metric including the always needed but usually missing 10mm and 14mm sockets.









Tool Set, 53 Piece


Amazing deals on this 53Pc Tool Set at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Then I wanted a small assortment of pliers. Item #64729









Pliers Set, 6 Piece


Amazing deals on this 6Pc Pliers Set at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Missing from my life was an adjustable wrench. Solved with item #63718









10 in. Steel Adjustable Wrench


Amazing deals on this 10In Adjustable Steel Wrench at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Since I'm not a huge fan of plug and play screwdrivers where I tend to drop or lose the bit part I got a traditional #2 philips and 1/4" slotted screwdriver. Item #94707 & #94604









#2 x 4 in. Phillips Screwdriver


Amazing deals on this #2 X 4In Slotted Screwdriver at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com













1/4 in. x 4 in. Slotted Screwdriver


Amazing deals on this 1/4In X 4In Slotted Screwdriver at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





To address the spark in my life I got the following crimp kit with connectors. This is meant to be a "get me off the water" kit not a make a permeant fix. Item #63307









8 In. Four-Way Wire Crimper/Stripper Tool


Amazing deals on this 8In Four-Way Crimping Tool at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Always need electrical tape and zip ties. Item #63239 & #60254









60 ft. x 3/4 in. Industrial Grade Electrical Tape


Amazing deals on this 3/4In X 60Ft Industrial Electric Tape at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com













5 in. Black Cable Ties, 100 Pack


Amazing deals on this 100Pk 5In Black Cable Ties at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Not purchased from the Freight but pulled from my garage inventory I added some wire incase I need to jump a connection, weed-eater line, carabiner, pocket knife, LED flash light (flashlight takes the same number and type batteries as the iPilot, 3-AAA, also added an spare set of 3-AAA's, no more excuses) Old T-Shirt for rags, spare bilge drain plug and a spare 1-gallon zip-lock bag.

To store all these items I found an Ammo box that was just the right size to fit the 53 pc tool kit in its carry case. It's not "waterproof" but does have a gasket in the lid and for most of the boats life it sits under a cover on the trailer. I treated the assorted pliers with a touch of WD-40. Item #57766









0.50 Caliber Ammo Box


Amazing deals on this .50 Cal Ammo Box at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Everything fits perfectly with some room to add more tools.










Hope this was useful for someone out there. I'd love to keep this thread going with input and ideas from the community. If there is enough interest we can make it a sticky.

Cheers!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

iMacattack said:


> I'm reviving an old thread with tons of great suggestions plus moving it into the proper section.
> 
> Went fishing Tuesday and experienced a "well you're one dumb MF'er aren't you?" moment. Let me explain.
> 
> ...


Did you weigh it?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes I did.... a svelte 11lbs. LOL


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Snookyrookie said:


> Hi guys, I'm trying to assemble a small toolkit for on the water emergencies and breakdowns. I am not gifted mechanically, but can do some minor tweaking and wondered what you guys carry onboard. I have a Yami F70, so if there is anything specific to that engine please let me know. My thoughts are a couple of Phillips head screwdrivers of diff lengths and sizes, an adjustable wrench, some 5, 10, and 20amp fuses, tie straps, and duct tape. I prefer to keep it small as I know my limits. Thanks for any help and advice!


Spark plug socket, electrical tape, Gorilla tape, spare sunglasses, extra bug spray


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Snookyrookie said:


> Hi guys, I'm trying to assemble a small toolkit for on the water emergencies and breakdowns. I am not gifted mechanically, but can do some minor tweaking and wondered what you guys carry onboard. I have a Yami F70, so if there is anything specific to that engine please let me know. My thoughts are a couple of Phillips head screwdrivers of diff lengths and sizes, an adjustable wrench, some 5, 10, and 20amp fuses, tie straps, and duct tape. I prefer to keep it small as I know my limits. Thanks for any help and advice!


I would also pack the “Macguyver Skiff Handbook”!


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

I have used a 10cc syringe from my medical kit a number of times and will always have one with me now. One time my low oil alarm went off a long way from home. Eventually figured out my remote pump had an electrical short (took me 2 days to work through the harness and find it). but for the interim I transferred oil from the remote tank to the engine tank with the syringe. Yeah it took a while but it got me running again. A few months ago deep in the glades my jack plate hydraulics developed a leak And I couldn’t move jack plate. I used the syringe to transfer fluid from my power pole reservoir and a little duct tape and all was good. Handy item and takes up no space.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I vacuum bag my tools that are prone to rusting and don't use often.


----------



## Raulie Hurtado (Nov 29, 2021)

Snookyrookie said:


> Hi guys, I'm trying to assemble a small toolkit for on the water emergencies and breakdowns. I am not gifted mechanically, but can do some minor tweaking and wondered what you guys carry onboard. I have a Yami F70, so if there is anything specific to that engine please let me know. My thoughts are a couple of Phillips head screwdrivers of diff lengths and sizes, an adjustable wrench, some 5, 10, and 20amp fuses, tie straps, and duct tape. I prefer to keep it small as I know my limits. Thanks for any help and advice!


Look up one of those battery jump start packs. They usually run less than $100 and worth the piece of mind!


----------

